# Midland Counties champ show entries



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

ours is huge...................
http://www.fossedata.co.uk/pix/MCOU_OCT_11PDF.pdf


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Ours ain't bad 202 making 255 :thumbup:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Rott entry is tiny, lol, think its 34 or summat, lol!! Thats what happens when they take away our CC's :mad2:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

our is almost double to what its been of late, probs cos we got all rounder lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

We have an all-rounder as well, but she likes the 'proper' goldens as a rule 

Not going Pastoral day this year, no borders entered and dont think Puli were scheduled  Really chuffed with the Puli he had Group 4 at SWKA and only relatively a baby for the breed !!!!!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

tashi said:


> We have an all-rounder as well, but she likes the 'proper' goldens as a rule
> 
> Not going Pastoral day this year, no borders entered and dont think Puli were scheduled  Really chuffed with the Puli he had Group 4 at SWKA and only relatively a baby for the breed !!!!!


well done to you . great for the breed as well, don't see too many puli's about now.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

dexter said:


> well done to you . great for the breed as well, don't see too many puli's about now.


Think it is down to the coat care, takes so much time to keep it looking and smelling good


----------



## CE1985F (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm being naughty and posting from work! :scared:

We on have 19 entered. :thumbup:


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

We've got 179 dogs giving 201 entries which is about average for a breed club show. Some of the champ shows get much bigger entries nearer the 400 mark so for us it is quite small. I bet I am in the biggest classes though Romeo is in minor puppy dog and Simba in post grad dog.

I really wanted to enter Buck but toys are thursday and I'll be stuck at work.

Dexter you will be there the same day as us.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

got my pass today.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

dexter said:


> got my pass today.


Mine came today too I entered online so was expecting to have to print them off again. So was quite surprised to find them there when I got home from work today.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Freyja said:


> Mine came today too I entered online so was expecting to have to print them off again. So was quite surprised to find them there when I got home from work today.


me too...........


----------

